# is anybody knowledgable about the Schwinn paperboy/HD bikes



## kage (Nov 27, 2010)

I have questions.. Does  anybody out there have the answers.  I'm interested in the schwinn paperboy in particular..


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 27, 2010)

Schwinn didn't make a bike called "Paper or Newsboy" That was Columbia. You might be thinking of the Schwinn Heavy-Duti,which is a middleweight with larger spokes and a  better seat,maybe a bigger front hub. I believe they also had a Heavy Duti American,another middleweight which was set up the same way and they had a ballooner called a Wasp which was available with the heavy duty parts.

Pat


----------



## kage (Nov 27, 2010)

hmmmm . . .   so I've seen schwinn ''paperboy'' 's for sale on ebay. I've seen a website that had advertisement for a ''1951 schwinn paperboy'' for sale..   Now, it looked JUST like a columbia except it had  a schwinn chaingaurd...possible the thing was colubia or actually a schwinn... They had supposedly verified it through the serial. Did they have a heavy duti line...spelt just like that? I'm trying to figure out if a rack I have is a wald, or standard issue with that kind of bike.im lost, but I've had so much info pointing to the fact that it is a paperboy rack. Even a guy who said he had one just like it in 1951 on his schwinn paperboy. I'm lost.. Whatd you think?


----------



## kage (Nov 27, 2010)

never mind the heavy duti comment.i just re read what you had posted.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 27, 2010)

if you're referring to the rack you have for sale,it's most likely a wald rack.schwinn did offer a rack,but i've only ever seen one.the heavy duti was offered in an american up til '64 and '65 was just a heavy duti.they produced them until the early 80's and later.there was also a king size american and a kingsize heavy duti(1965 only)they were taller frames for big folks.here's a link that shows a"newsboy" model wasp offered by schwinn.hope this helps.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1961_07.html


----------



## jwm (Nov 27, 2010)

Here's a link to the thread on my Heavy Duti. It is a 1980 model.

*LINK*

The Heavy Duti is indeed a middleweight- essentially a Typhoon (or American) with full fenders, heavy duty spokes and a larger flange on the front hub. They came in either yellow or black- no metallics, and were designed as no-frills service machines. The bike came stock with the chrome fenders, but not with the rack or the truss bars. I believe that the heavyweight spokes could be had as an extra on the Typhoon.
By the way- If you can get one, jump on it! I just love mine. They are great riding bikes.

JWM


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 27, 2010)

i totally agree.the heavy duti bikes are real smooth.i currently have a '65 kingsize heavy duti.great bike.they were middleweights.the wasp was the only ballooner made after the mid or late 50's


----------



## kage (Nov 27, 2010)

i dig the bright yellow hd.  in the link above.. hey richard... thank you for your help sir's i really appreciate it.   and the rack i found pictures of, it was on a '50s schwinn paperboy bike..supoosedly there were no paperboy bikes that schwinn made as stated above, or am i reading this wrong?. although ive seen several people saying there bikes are paperboy bikes so im confused. also ive been told that columbia made paperboy bikes.. is it  possibly my '46 columbia could be a paper delivery boy bike!? i took some paint off and it was a nice dark blue. wich makes sense, as thats the color for the mail delivery trucks right?  annnnd the schwinns i saw photos of were EXACTLY the same color, and EXACTLY the same frame style, except the chaingaurds were different. i think its Highhhhly possible...  any thoughts? im not sure where to go from here... i need help.. the more and more i do this the more i love the thing. 
id be super stoked if it turned up a wald add on also.. i saw a picture of one like it but it didnt say if it was wald or what it was so.............


----------



## kage (Nov 27, 2010)

also may i add, this bike is really heavy. w/o the rack on it.. on the bottom, right near the serial, its like copper color or something, and regular metal color. whats up with that?


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 28, 2010)

one tell tale sign on the paperboy bikes is the extra long front axle.schwinn made bikes especially for paperboys,but i don't recall seeing them called that until the wasp was introduced.my '50 schwinn is a paperboys bike and it came with heavier spokes,wide front axle(to fit the thick rack),wider handlebars,and lower gearing for pulling heavy loads.if you look at the trfindley site and look for the options at the bottom of the page,it shows special equipment.


----------



## kage (Nov 28, 2010)

wow that was excellent help. Thank you. What's the rarity of this item? Is it ebay worthy?


----------

